# [SOLVED] SSH lässt sich nicht automatisch starten

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe Gentoo auf einem Raspberry Pi installiert, was soweit auch ganz gut funktioniert, leider aber lässt sich SSH nicht via RC starten:  

```
rc boot logging started at Thu Jan  1 01:00:06 1970

 * Setting the local clock based on last shutdown time ...

 [ ok ]

 * Autoloaded 0 module(s)

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating user login records ...

 [ ok ]

 * Cleaning /var/run ...

 [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hostname to raspberry_pi ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting terminal encoding [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [de] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting metalog ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface lo

 *   127.0.0.1/8 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 via 127.0.0.1 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running udhcpc ...

 [ ok ]

 *     received address 192.168.178.20/24

 [ ok ]

 * Activating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

 * setting up tmpfiles.d entries ...

 [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...

 [ ok ]

rc boot logging stopped at Thu Jun 27 17:30:15 2013

rc default logging started at Thu Jun 27 17:30:15 2013

 * ERROR: cannot start sshd as local would not start

 * Starting local

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Thu Jun 27 17:30:16 2013
```

Das Starten "von Hand" funktioniert jedoch einwandfrei.

Hat Jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?Last edited by 3PO on Mon Jul 22, 2013 2:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

nun ja, ist sshd anhängig von "local" (welches definitiv das letzte Script sein sollte) ?

Dann klappt es natürlich (von Hand), schließlich ist "local" zu diesem Zeitpunkt ja schon oben.

----------

## 3PO

Also das wäre mir neu, dass sshd, bzw. dass überhaupt irgend etwas, von local abhängig wäre.

Bei allen meinen anderen Gentoo Maschinen funktioniert es ja auch.  :Wink: 

----------

## boospy

Was steht denn unter /etc/init.d/sshd

```
depend() {

        use logger dns

        need net

}
```

Da sollte niergens local auftauchen.

----------

## 3PO

 *boospy wrote:*   

> [...] Da sollte niergens local auftauchen.

 

Steht auch nirgends drin.

BTW: In "default" ist nur sshd und local drin, wenn ich z.B. distccd noch in Default hinzufüge, dann kommt die selbe Fehlermeldung, nur nörgelt sshd dann nicht an local, sondern an distccd......

----------

## boospy

Hm, naja zur Not kannst du es ja auch in den Autostart geben 

```
/etc/local.d
```

----------

## 3PO

Das kann aber nicht die Lösung sein??

----------

## toralf

vllt einfach mal ein 

```
/sbin/rc-update --update
```

machen ?

----------

## 3PO

Da werde ich nachher mal versuchen, wenn der neue Kernel gebacken ist.  :Smile: 

man rc-update sagt:

```
     -u, --update            Forces an update of the dependency tree cache.  This may be needed in the event of clock skew (a file in /etc is newer than the system clock).
```

Das mit der "clock skew" könnte natürlich schon sein, da der RasPI ja keine RTC hat.

----------

## 3PO

"rc-update -u" hat das Problem leider nicht behoben.  :Sad: 

----------

## 3PO

Ich will das Thema nochmal hervorholen, denn gelöst ist es leider immer noch nicht.  :Sad: 

Leider geht es auch nicht, wenn ich, wie weiter oben vorgeschlagen, SSH via local.d starte.

Evtl. hat ja Jemand noch eine Idee?  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

SSH sollte nicht von local abhängig sein, bedeutet da muss was verkonfiguriert sein.

Wie schon oben geschrieben wurde, mal nachsehen was im Init-Skript steht und mal nachsehen ob in rc.conf eine zusätzliche Abhängigkeit erzeugt wurde.

Bye

Py

----------

## 3PO

An den Initscripts habe ich nicht geändert und die rc.conf sieht so aus:

```
raspberry ~ # grep -v "#" /etc/rc.conf |grep -v '^$'

rc_shell=/sbin/sulogin

rc_hotplug="*"

rc_logger="YES"

rc_log_path="/var/log/rc.log"

unicode="YES"

rc_provide="net"

rc_sys=""

rc_tty_number=12

raspberry ~ #

```

----------

## 3PO

Fehler gefunden!!!

THX @ py-ro für den Tipp mit der rc.conf.  :Wink: 

Nachdem ich nun den Eintrag:

```
rc_provide="net" 
```

herausgenommen habe, geht es nun!

Keine Ahnung, wie der in die rc.conf kam.... ^^

----------

